# 2017 jeep jk slow new build



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

well im excited to start my new build,,, this will be a slow one do to working night shifts,,,, had this baby for almost 3 weeks now,,, dealer has had it for 2 of them do to factory wiring issues,,,,,
will be re using equipment from my last jeep,,,,,,
day one, tear down,,, day two first layer of deadener, then second layer with focal bam xl,,,, ordering some second-skin mlv this week for the third layer,,,
i have a question to you all,, being that no door speakers will go in the doors, how much deadener should i use on them?
hoping to start running my wires tomorrow or at least figure the layout,,,,, any input would be much appreciated,,, threw out this build...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats on the new JK! I look forward to watching this build...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

i was hoping you would chime in bud,,, was going to ask about your tweeter mount choice,,,,, did you try firing them up and how did that sound to you,,, or were you have them now the best choice? was thinking of picking up the utopia mids then doing mid tweet in the pillars,,,, did you put deadener in your doors?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

little more up date,,,, finished with deadener all panels inside doors plus door card,,,, then the sides and floor got a layer of hardwood underlay,,its a layer of flex carpet that is tacky on both sides and molds well,,,, picked that up from Rona hardware store,,,, ran all my wire from front to back,,,, plus camera wire... started playing with speaker pods,, plus deciding how i'm going to fiber glass the tweet pods, either on the stock dash plates or on the pillars. then the new amp and sub box to design,,, that's the update..


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> i was hoping you would chime in bud,,, was going to ask about your tweeter mount choice,,,,, did you try firing them up and how did that sound to you,,, or were you have them now the best choice? was thinking of picking up the utopia mids then doing mid tweet in the pillars,,,, did you put deadener in your doors?


Sorry I missed this post...

I did have the tweeters firing up from the stock locations at first, but I much prefer the way the tweeters sound on the dash as they are now.
I did fully deaden my doors...

Man, I would love to see the Utopia mids and tweeters in the A pillar! It looks like your build is coming along great so far...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

another small update,,,, camera is mounted tweeters are in place for stage set up mids are in the pods and back in,,,, had to put my old sub box back in because the amps are mounted on the back side, this is temporary till i set the tweets in proper place and angle, then plan on fiber glassing them in place as well glassing up a new sub box in the storage well in back and new amp rack,,, hope to have time in the next couple weeks,,,,


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

sorry for lack of updates been so busy with work last 2 weeks, finally had some time to work o sub box,,, i put the tweets on the back burner for now,,,,
hope to get some sanding in tomorrow for the sub box,,, then line it with focal bam and seal it up, fathers day on sunday hope to get back on those tweets and amp rack,,,


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> sorry for lack of updates been so busy with work last 2 weeks, finally had some time to work o sub box,,, i put the tweets on the back burner for now,,,,
> hope to get some sanding in tomorrow for the sub box,,, then line it with focal bam and seal it up, fathers day on sunday hope to get back on those tweets and amp rack,,,


Looking good, man! How much air space are you gonna get out of that?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

DavidRam said:


> Looking good, man! How much air space are you gonna get out of that?


its 2 inches above floor measured at 33 liters so about 1.2 cf 
had some time today so was able to get it sanded,,,, tomorrow starting on amp rack,,,,,
haven't decided whether i'm going to carpet or venal it....
thanks by the way...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

finished sanding the box today,,, and managed to start the amp area,, mounted the amps and ran the power & ground to them,,,, cut up the storage tub to retain the cover portion of the jack..... ran out of mdf today for the top of amp rack,,,,,,, mmmmmm i could almost hear the music...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

well haven't done much in the way of install, mostly just tuning and tweeter angling. i feel i'm missing a little something upfront, so i pulled the trigger on a set of focal kx3 mid-ranges, not my first choice did want the utopia ones but at $700 cdn, just for them, the kx3 are 200 less so there on there way,,,, also the focal tweet and mid pod i figured that would give me a good start point for mounting to the a pillars with a little glass work,,,, o ya another alpine pdx f4 to run them,,,, damm that amp rack only holds 3 so might do a little rework there,,,, never was a good plan maker,,,,


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's good stuff right there!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

thanks chithead,, i really liked the sound of everything but for some reason going from the four door to the two door i lost a little clarity,, way more deadening in this one,,, im hoping the three way will help this,,,,


----------



## murphmobile (Jan 2, 2017)

nice lookin' rig...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

murphmobile said:


> nice lookin' rig...


thanks murphmobile....


----------



## C0ryp1 (Jul 3, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> Looking good, man! How much air space are you gonna get out of that?


also curious to this Ive never done inverted nor listened to them but if i could drop a focal in I would wanna show it off too! also nice amp rack doesnt look like u can fit a 4th on it tho unless there is more room that I cant see from the picture. none the less great progress so far

wait are u running 6 amps or is the picture further down just pre carpeting?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

thanks C0ryp1,,,,, ya there was just know way i could hide that mag, way to shinny,,, still breaking the sub in, to me it sounds great just needed to wire reverse to put 180 out,,,,, and ya no room for the fourth amp need to come up with something, might hide that one with the helix, or just rebuild all....


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

latest pic


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

got these little guys today,,,,, thanks to Cory at Andre's,,,, so guess i will be starting the three ways this weekend. looking for some advise,, for those that know what a jeep dash looks like would i be better off to mount the tweets above or beside the mid-range?


----------



## C0ryp1 (Jul 3, 2017)

toneloc2 said:


> got these little guys today,,,,, thanks to Cory at Andre's,,,, so guess i will be starting the three ways this weekend. looking for some advise,, for those that know what a jeep dash looks like would i be better off to mount the tweets
> above or beside the mid-range?


Nice! I'm going to be doing side by side when I do mine. I drove around with a cardboard template of what I think my final size will be over the window in that area for a week and found that vertical impedes the view to much so that's what I suggest you should do. I'm in a compass tho and they have horrible blind spots as it is


----------



## collie45 (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks a pretty good build. Keep it up


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

now i know why its been just over 22 years since i made pods last,,,,,,i guess back then i had more time,,,just put these together this morning,,,,, now the real fun part body filler and a whole lot of sanding....


----------



## C0ryp1 (Jul 3, 2017)

toneloc2 said:


> now i know why its been just over 22 years since i made pods last,,,,,,i guess back then i had more time,,,just put these together this morning,,,,, now the real fun part body filler and a whole lot of sanding....


Lol I feel you I've been out of the hobby for 3 years and I remember when I was younger I could do a sub build or pods during a long weekend now I'm having trouble finding even a hour here and there where I can work on anything at all


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

got the pillars done and mounted just need to finish up some trim and restart the tuning...


----------



## C0ryp1 (Jul 3, 2017)

toneloc2 said:


> got the pillars done and mounted just need to finish up some trim and restart the tuning...


Looking good, have you driven it yet? Do they inpead your view at all. I'm debating to see if I can get my 4's in the bottom of the apillar and the tweets at the dash.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

the pics make them look bigger then what they are,,, from were i sit i loose 1 inch more of view from stock pillars.....


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Great build!

I am looking at moving my equipment from my 2010 to my new 2017.

Cheers,
-A


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

congrats on the 2017,,,,,, lov mine just hit the 4000 km mark.... started with the 2011 then 2014 to the 2017,,,,, the wife is a little pissed cause i'm thinking about the 2018..lol.....


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok time for a do over,,,,,, re locating my amps and dsp to new location,,,,, just behind the sound bar, mounted to the roll bar,,,,, all wires running threw the roll bar,,,,,,,, did this with my 2001 tj,,,,,, i will never take the back top off and this will free up my floor once again,,,,,,, will show pics when i can,,,,,


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> ok time for a do over,,,,,, re locating my amps and dsp to new location,,,,, just behind the sound bar, mounted to the roll bar,,,,, all wires running threw the roll bar,,,,,,,, did this with my 2001 tj,,,,,, i will never take the back top off and this will free up my floor once again,,,,,,, will show pics when i can,,,,,


That's an interesting place to put them... Are you going to make some sort of amp rack to span between the roll bars?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If you want an idea how it might look, check out Arc's website. That's where we mounted them in the Rhino. 

ARC Rhino


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

yes welding up support bracket to span the bars then as the pic shows will be mounted to it boxed in then cover plate.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

finally had time to put everything up and wired,,, nice to have what space there was behind the seats back,,,,, and there is no way anyone would even notice the amps up top unless shown,,,,
now i'm redoing my pillar pods need to be toed in just abit,,,,,,, then re thinking my sub box,,,,


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

3-way frogs coming soon,, so once i restart the new fab i will post updates.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats ****ing sweet putting the amps up in the top....i would never thank to check there!! This is a damn creative build!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ya man ran all the wiring threw the roll-bar both sides,,,, I've had a couple guys open the back door and hatch and had no idea were i put it all...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> finally had time to put everything up and wired,,, nice to have what space there was behind the seats back,,,,, and there is no way anyone would even notice the amps up top unless shown,,,,
> now i'm redoing my pillar pods need to be toed in just abit,,,,,,, then re thinking my sub box,,,,


Man, I forgot about this! Do you have more pics of the amps up there?

Great work btw...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

i will try and take more pics tomorrow after work,,,,


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the sub in the storage area. How does it sound like that?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

things changed again,, sub is no longer in the storage area, found it very hard to blend the base upfront with the mids, now i have two of the focal 27kx subs in there own enclosure facing forward just behind the front seats. now bass seams to come from the front.. o ya just lov the 3-way frogs couldn't be happier.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok few more changes,,, 3-way gb frogs up front,,, alpine pdx amps out,, replaced with three zapco 150.2lx amps.... had put everything back up in roll-bar but ended up putting all on the floor,,,, little to heavy up there and little hard to make changes or adjustments up there....have to tell you i lov the amps; and the frogs are amazing.


----------



## 2013CherryJK (Jun 23, 2018)

That is one awesome build!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

thank you 2013cherryjk. don't let anyone tell you that you can't make a jeep sound good... by stage is high and wide to the outside mirrors... vocals are dead center.. bass is upfront.. no rear fill.... i surprised a few people with the sound... but still striving for perfection...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So no longer any thoughts of getting the 2018 one then ?


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> So no longer any thoughts of getting the 2018 one then ?


DON'T encourage him !!! :laugh:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no I’m definitely going to drag him over the finish line lol...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> ok few more changes,,, 3-way gb frogs up front,,, alpine pdx amps out,, replaced with three zapco 150.2lx amps.... had put everything back up in roll-bar but ended up putting all on the floor,,,, little to heavy up there and little hard to make changes or adjustments up there....have to tell you i lov the amps; and the frogs are amazing.


Freakin awesome, man!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Coppertone said:


> So no longer any thoughts of getting the 2018 one then ?


to be truthful... im such a stereo fanatic that when i was told the dash pods only hold a 4.5 speaker i was a little disappointed... i really didn't want to cut into the doors and do that much modification to a new jeep,,,, plus i'm 55 this year with some illness getting worse... besides my 2017 only has 7800 km on it...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

lurch said:


> DON'T encourage him !!! :laugh:


thanks lurch for having my back lol...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

just spent couple hours tuning.. thought i would share my graph..


----------



## specie (Jun 22, 2007)

Awesome build. 
Which 3 way frogs did you get and how are they compared to the Be No 6?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

running the gb10 gb25 gb60 still using the focal 27kx subs...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

OK update time...... just received my new zapco z-3kd11 on Friday, definitely no light weight.. so just did up the amp rack for the floor and some wiring in the box.. hope to mount it by the weekend... also will be building a new sub box for the gb10's it will be a wedge shape.. as well going to redo my pillar pods to mount them horizontally.... spring is in the air. lol


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice work, man! Your wiring and that amp rack look [email protected]! That's some serious ZAPCO power right there. :surprised: ?


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks things worked out perfect. Power one side rca on the other. Cat wait to fire things back up.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

little more changes,, re did my dash pods now just waiting for paint to dry.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> little more changes,, re did my dash pods now just waiting for paint to dry.


Wow, those turned out great!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

yes, thanks David,,, hope to have the frogs put in and tune buy the weekend. should sound better then the last pods, more air space in these ones and sealed tight not like the last ones...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

well there done, and sound pretty good without a tune, stage is wider and a bit higher... hope to start tuning in the next couple days..


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> well there done, and sound pretty good without a tune, stage is wider and a bit higher... hope to start tuning in the next couple days..


Damn, those look good!!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok managed to do some tuning after re making my dash pods and have a couple questions. this is a pic of my graph.. i did not use auto tune in rew just back and forth. all speakers level matched to 52.7 db reading.. x overs are set as 
tweets 4732 hz and up 24 db slope
mid range 327 to 4732 24 db slope
mid bass 60 to 327 24 db slope
sub 85 hz.
after doing some tuning my levels are off. do i level with the dsp output gain?
also if i wanted to match jbl house curve how would i go about matching the slope? in crease and decrease gain? should all speakers still match levels?
thank you for the input.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

spent another hour with tune... getting the left right closer


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

This is awesome! Nice work!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

onlyontwo said:


> This is awesome! Nice work!


thanks bud.


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you rebuild the pillars each time, or start with new small sections? I just got my Morel 3-ways and I am trying to figure out how I am going to mount them. I'd love to buy your old setup if you still have it.

Cheers,
-Andrew


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

onlyontwo said:


> Did you rebuild the pillars each time, or start with new small sections? I just got my Morel 3-ways and I am trying to figure out how I am going to mount them. I'd love to buy your old setup if you still have it.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Andrew


i used new ones. there only $45 apiece to replace.. my old ones fit the frogs... if you send me the mounting specs of what you have i could see if they would fit.... or maybe make you a set...


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

these are them finished.


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

Those look great! I'll PM you about the pillars.

Cheers!


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

onlyontwo said:


> Those look great! I'll PM you about the pillars.
> 
> Cheers!


i emailed you


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

looking forward to plugging in the new addition, this baby showed up yesterday, what once looked like a big ass sub amp now looks like a normal lol.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

update.. all is coming out this weekend... then starting the new build in my 2019 jl... that is going to be fun and challenging.. speaker placement is going to be hard.. i will post the new build when i get started...


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't wait to see what you do on the JL! I am close to pulling the trigger on a new JL too. We will see what happens on the audio side as none of my current gear will fit. I am disappointed in the 4" mid/woofer in the dash...

Cheers,
-A


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

toneloc2 said:


> update.. all is coming out this weekend... then starting the new build in my 2019 jl... that is going to be fun and challenging.. speaker placement is going to be hard.. i will post the new build when i get started...


Looking forward to seeing what you do in the new JL.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

it will be challenging.... a pillars will be fun, the jl has grab handles there but i wont let that stop me... and placing my gb60's will be fun. i will not go without my frogs, if there is a will there is a way..... ordered all my sound deadened last week about 7 rolls. and the pac pro plus optical option...


----------



## onlyontwo (Aug 25, 2011)

What are you going to do with those silly little 4" midbass pods? I too have a JL on order and I don't think my Morel 3 way setup will work in there.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

onlyontwo said:


> What are you going to do with those silly little 4" midbass pods? I too have a JL on order and I don't think my Morel 3 way setup will work in there.


if i tell you that will spoil the surprise.... but i can tell you those pods and that location will not be used...... 
started my new build here.
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...ll-gallery/421011-jeep-wrangler-jl-build.html
only had time for the floor deadened for now.


----------



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

onlyontwo said:


> I can't wait to see what you do on the JL! I am close to pulling the trigger on a new JL too. We will see what happens on the audio side as none of my current gear will fit. I am disappointed in the 4" mid/woofer in the dash...
> 
> Cheers,
> -A


pull the trigger you will lov it... way better then the jk... audio wise yes challenging but work able.. working on something for my gb60's.. not going to let the cat out till i see if it works....


----------

